# First Night Puppy Hangover



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I know we've all been through it with human babies as well as pups....but I need a pick me up from my "first night hangover."

Uther came home with me yesterday morning and we had a great day together and then of course, he screamed his head off all night in his crate. I stuck to my plan and only got up with him at 2.

On the plus side, he kept his crate clean and got up this morning to go out and had a nice firm little tootsie roll poop! Yay for firm poop!

What I need now (besides a nap) is lots of reminders that this gets better.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL it gets better. I do remember those "new puppy hangover" days. Now my puppy is 14 months old and the best companion ever. I don't remember the "screaming through the night" bit lasting more than one or two nights. I did set my alarm to get up with him for the first couple of weeks, but after the first night or so he got up, did his business, and snuggled back down in his kennel to sleep again.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It does get better, it does get better

Oh I remember those nights well. I actually took vacation when we brought him & it brought me right back to those nights when my girls were babies:crazy: 

I just remember waking up and being anxious to see him, opening the crate door & this little roly poly coming out to greet me.

Hey, anytime there is firm poop it's a reason to celebrate! lol


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

It gets better, it gets better, it gets better... 
Congrats on your new puppy. I remember getting up 3-4 times a night at first with Rocco because everytime he cried, I assumed he had to go potty (and I didn't want to take a chance). I use to say "please, please Rocco, just go to sleep," as I stood there wobbling from exhaustion. LOL!


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! That's exactly what I needed to hear. Who would've thought so much noise could come out of that sweet little face?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

When I brought Wolfie home the first night, I tried this trick that I read about in Cesars book. At bedtime, I put him in his crate and sat on the floor next to the crate while he screamed. I didn't look at him, or acknowledge him. I just sat there. It took between 10 and 15 minutes, but he stopped the screaming, and lied down. In a few minutes, he was fast asleep. I went upstairs to bed, and kept waking up, waiting for him to cry. He didn't wake up until 6 am. I did this every night until he went in his crate without screaming. I think it took 3 or 4 nights, but I didn't lose any sleep.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When I brought Wolfie home the first night, I tried this trick that I read about in Cesars book. At bedtime, I put him in his crate and sat on the floor next to the crate while he screamed. I didn't look at him, or acknowledge him. I just sat there. It took between 10 and 15 minutes, but he stopped the screaming, and lied down. In a few minutes, he was fast asleep. I went upstairs to bed, and kept waking up, waiting for him to cry. He didn't wake up until 6 am. I did this every night until he went in his crate without screaming. I think it took 3 or 4 nights, but I didn't lose any sleep.


This is what I did with Rocco too the first week (only is wasn't a crate, it was a small room). It would take 10-15 minutes for him to shut up and lie down to sleep (until the next waking a couple of hours later LOL!).


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Good for you for not caving! Honestly, the first few nights of whining I can handle, it's the landshark phase I could do without  And it will get better


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

We brought Teddy home on a Tuesday evening, and since my husband gets up at 4:30 a.m. and has a long day, I just couldn't let her keep him awake all night. 

So...I put quilts down on the sofa and we slept together until Friday evening.  When she stirred, I took her outside to potty. When we came in she'd cuddle right between me and the back of the sofa. It was very sweet and a great bonding experience, but I was totally worn out by the weekend.

Good luck. This, too, shall pass.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Update on second night: We have progress! 

In the crate at 10 pm. Cried for an hour (ignored) then slept for 5 hours!!!
Yipeee!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully you have been smart and had the crate in the bedroom with you, right beside the bed. 

Since our pups have been covered with their mom/littermates their entire life, it makes sense they scream their heads off when suddenly isolated and alone in a crate on the other side of the house.

But if they can still see/hear/smell us in the bedroom they are HAPPIER and will sleep better.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira did this the first couple nights, *then I decided to listen to the advice given here*, and put her crate next to my bed. She slept there for a few weeks, then I worked my way downstairs into the kitchen area.

If you do a search, you'll find that most issues resolved, after putting the crate next your bed.

Good luck


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Our Jake is 10 1/2 weeks and has been home here with us for 3 weeks. 

My husband took a weeks vacation from work to be with Jake. He slept with Jake in his bed in the basement for the first night. He wanted that bonding time. For the rest of the week he stayed in the basement, but Jake slept in his crate so I could sleep since I had to work. The first night in the crate he whined for about 30 minutes.

For the next week with us both at work, we kept him in our room and took turns getting up with him. Fast forward to 3 weeks later and he's sleeping in his crate on the main level and we are only getting up once a night with him now.

I think it helped that our breeder started crate training the pups.


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

It absolutely gets better & hard to not want to rush to sleeping through the night again but enjoy that snuggly little fur ball !! It was a little over a year ago when we brought our pup home & I wouldn't change a thing but I miss that tiny ball of fur she once was!!


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yes we are right in that puppy hangover phase!! Our little girl Meka has been with us for 5 days now, she's 8 weeks old. She actually is doing great in the crate and never really fussed...her crate is in our room and so is our other dog too so I'm sure that helped. 
Our exhaustion comes from getting up to take her out every 2-3 hours, it's like having a newborn again. I feel like I'm jet lagged, lol!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you have the space, put the crate next to your bed. It usually helps.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, I started this thread over a month ago and things are soooo much better! All of you who are in the first week, DON'T WORRY! It gets better!

My little Uther sleeps through the night now from 10pm to 6am. Yay!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wolfiesmom said:


> When I brought Wolfie home the first night, I tried this trick that I read about in Cesars book. At bedtime, I put him in his crate and sat on the floor next to the crate while he screamed. I didn't look at him, or acknowledge him. I just sat there. It took between 10 and 15 minutes, but he stopped the screaming, and lied down. In a few minutes, he was fast asleep. I went upstairs to bed, and kept waking up, waiting for him to cry. He didn't wake up until 6 am. I did this every night until he went in his crate without screaming. I think it took 3 or 4 nights, but I didn't lose any sleep.


Me too

I got Delgado at 9 weeks and after four nights of "****" (8 times in 5 hours is the record so far) he now sleeps from 9 PM to 5 AM when I get up for work. He just turned 10.5 weeks so it definetely gets better!


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread is exactly what I needed!

We brought Roo home on Thursday night and OMG I forgot what having a newborn was like. She HOWLED for about 10 minutes then stopped but never slept...she was quiet for 90 minutes, but I could hear her panting heavily the entire time (crate was next to my bed). When she started crying I took her outside, she did her business and then back in the crate and back to howling for 10 minutes or so. Still can't believe my kids slept through that! She then was quiet enough for me to get about 3 1/3 hours of sleep.

Last 2 nights, more of the same...I am exhausted! By 5:45 no matter what Roo is WIDE awake and ready to go. The girl is a "morning person", heaven help me LOL. 

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming......


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tatonkafamily said:


> This thread is exactly what I needed!
> 
> We brought Roo home on Thursday night and OMG I forgot what having a newborn was like. She HOWLED for about 10 minutes then stopped but never slept...she was quiet for 90 minutes, but I could hear her panting heavily the entire time (crate was next to my bed). When she started crying I took her outside, she did her business and then back in the crate and back to howling for 10 minutes or so. Still can't believe my kids slept through that! She then was quiet enough for me to get about 3 1/3 hours of sleep.
> 
> ...


The first week is the hardest, I was falling asleep at my desk at work My pup is an early riser too I can let her out at 2 and she is up by 6 no matter what and if the alarm goes off and I'm not moving fast enough I have GSD in my face


----------

